# Is this cage okay? (Even for a temporary thing?)



## FessieMcGee (Aug 31, 2014)

I know it looks small but I might have a larger one in my parent's gerrage its a green one and its a larger tub-shaped one we used for our rabbit when we had him a while ago...






Well I wanted to know if I got a Hedgehog (not any time soon but for future references) - and kept him/her in this, would it be okay to do that for a temporary amount of time? Then, while I'm building the custom cage that this site follows, in wihch I'm still researching all the materials, btw, I just need time - I havent had a hedgehog in forever and the last one I had was in a cage like this for a longer period of time.

I never even thought of BUILDING him a cage nor switching him to a larger and more spacious one O.O I had no knowldege on how to take care of them but hey we all make our newbie mistakes so can you blame me? I was a kid anyway, I'm seventeen now and I'm older and far more mature! I swear!

So when i get my plans said and done later in the coming year I hope to eventually get a hedgehog... Hopefully, and I was just wondering if for some reason I had to keep im in a cage similar to the one in the link would it be alright?


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Personally I'd only use it for a travel cage or emergency cage. It looks like it'd just barely be big enough for wheel, food/water bowls, and a sleeping bag, so it wouldn't really be ideal for longer than a few days, IMO. Since you have plenty of time to prepare, it'll be easy to make a larger cage before you get your hedgie.


----------



## gracefulchaos01 (Mar 19, 2014)

For a premade cage I use a rabbit sized cage with a solid plastic bottom. Even that is really only just barely big enough and would be awfully cramped for a rabbit. I'm really looking forward to having the funds to build a bigger structure for my brood.


----------



## Draenog (Feb 27, 2012)

I second what Lilysmommy said. This one is too small, just build or buy a proper cage before you get your hedgehog.


----------



## FessieMcGee (Aug 31, 2014)

I looked on YouTube what a proper Hedgehog cage is, I'm slowly learning my Hedgie basics! Thanks everyone I really appreciate the feedback. 

(Problem is I dont know that my mom would go for a C&C cage, but I think that a bin cage would be good right?)


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

I personally dislike C&C's and by the time you buy everything required to make one and make it hedgie safe, you've spent more than to buy a ready made cage.

Instead of the Ware, go for a Super Pet cage.

This is the large Amazon.com : Super Pet My First Home, Large : Pet Care Products : Pet Supplies with dimensions of 18" x 30" which is slightly bigger than the Ware. The difference is, the base of the Ware cages are angle down much more than the Super Pet and that angle decreases the floor space considerably. The Super Pet, being slightly larger to begin with and almost straight sides on the base, gives more floor space.

The large Super Pet is fine to use. The X-large Super Pet is even better at 18" x 40.5". If you have the space for the X-large, go for that one. Amazon.com : Super Pet My First Home, Extra Large : Pet Cages : Pet Supplies


----------



## FessieMcGee (Aug 31, 2014)

Well we have already a lime-green cage in our garage that's either medium-sized or larger sized I just am unaware which brand because we've had it so long. It might be Super Pet? I dont know but there's no need to buy another cage! We already have one. I just want to know if a plastic cage like the ones that are already made are alright to house Hedgehogs or should I invest in a bin cage?


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Measure the bottom of the base of the cage you have. If it is at least 28" x 17", go for it. IMO, plastic bottomed wire topped cages are the safest cages especially if you have other pets. 

Post a picture of what you have.


----------



## Draenog (Feb 27, 2012)

It's different for every country, but here most people use a minimum of 20 x 40 inch. I wouldn't go smaller than that personally, and bigger is preferred.


----------



## FessieMcGee (Aug 31, 2014)

What about this cage? Do you think the bin-style in this video here 



 would be more appropriate? Because I dont mind building the Hedgie a cage similar to this.


----------

